# fontconfig circular dependencies

## BlackBelt

Salve, ho appena installato gentoo 2007.0. 

Se faccio emerge -pv nvidia-drivers trova una dipendenza

circolare tra (penso) fontconfig e freetype. 

Mi potreste dire come risolverla? 

Grazie mille

----------

## !ico

Evito la fatica ai moderatori:

almeno l'output di emerge lo potresti postare   :Rolling Eyes: 

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## BlackBelt

Si hai ragione.. sono con lynx e ho qualche difficolta'.

```

Nabucodonosor ~ # emerge -pv xorg-server

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[nomerge      ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755-r1

[nomerge      ]  x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0  USE="dri ipv6 nptl sdl xorg (-3dfx) -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen

-jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void

-wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev nv nvidia vesa -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fglrx -glint -i128 (-i740) -i810 (-impact) (-imstt) -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) (-nsc) -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb

(-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vga -via -vmware -voodoo"

[nomerge      ]   media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0  USE="X nls"

[ebuild  N    ]    media-libs/fontconfig-2.4.2  USE="-doc -xml"

[ebuild  N    ]     media-libs/freetype-2.3.4-r2  USE="X -bindist -debug -doc -zlib"

!!! Error: circular dependencies:

('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/fontconfig-2.4.2', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/freetype-2.3.4-r2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/freetype-2.3.4-r2', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/fontconfig-2.4.2', 'merge') (medium)

!!! Note that circular dependencies can often be avoided by temporarily

!!! disabling USE flags that trigger optional dependencies.

```

grazie per l'aiuto

----------

## djinnZ

prova con un

```
USE="-X" emerge -1 freetype
```

e poi rilanci emerge -1 xorg-server per continuare.

Anche se mi pare un bug da segnalare.

----------

## BlackBelt

ho risolto commentanto in freetype la dipendenza di fontconfig (ebuild 2.3.4-r2).

```
RDEPEND="${DEPEND}

        !<www-client/mozilla-1.7.3-r3

        !<www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.0-r3

        !<mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-0.9-r3

        !<media-libs/libwmf-0.2.8.2"

        #>=media-libs/fontconfig-2.4.0"

```

grazie mille per l'aiuto

bye

----------

## comio

 *BlackBelt wrote:*   

> ho risolto commentanto in freetype la dipendenza di fontconfig (ebuild 2.3.4-r2).
> 
> ```
> RDEPEND="${DEPEND}
> 
> ...

 

Fai un emerge sync, credo che la cosa sia stata risolta (almeno io no ho la dipendenza da fontconfig nei freetype):

```

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}

        !<www-client/mozilla-1.7.3-r3

        !<www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.0-r3

        !<mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-0.9-r3

        !<media-libs/libwmf-0.2.8.2"

```

----------

